# Worship that pleases God



## blhowes (Oct 10, 2004)

I've been thinking about worship lately, desiring to know that when I worship at a worship service, God is pleased and glorified and that I am indeed worshipping Him in Spirit and in truth. As a starting point, let's assume that we've filtered out all the man-made ideas about worship and the order of service follows the regulative principle of worship (prayer, reading the scriptures, preaching, singing psalms, etc). Even having the best structure doesn't guarantee that God is pleased or that He has been worshipped. I was wondering if anybody had any thoughts about how and when God is pleased by our worship of Him? When is He not pleased, even though we're doing all the right things?


----------



## 4ndr3w (Oct 10, 2004)

[quote:be3215ed27="blhowes"]I was wondering if anybody had any thoughts about how and when God is pleased by our worship of Him? When is He not pleased, even though we're doing all the right things?[/quote:be3215ed27]

But the LORD said to Samuel, "Do not look at his appearance or at the height of his stature, because I have rejected him; for God sees not as man sees, [b:be3215ed27]for man looks at the outward appearance, but the LORD looks at the heart.[/b:be3215ed27]" 
(1 Samuel 16:7 NASB)

I believe a good place to start is in the very heart of a man. Understanding and remembering who God is and His sovereignty allows us to be humble before him. God is pleased with a broken and contrite heart. [Psa 51:17] In contrast, when we are just mouthing words, honoring God with our lips only, do we not show contempt?


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 11, 2004)

Great question Bob!
When we consider our methods and habits of worship our minds quickly think on that which we do during our public worship times.

I have been impressed lately with Paul's words from Romans 12 where he speaks of our "spiritual service of worship". This is the everyday building up of the elect, and showing mercy to both the saved and unsaved. Loving Christ in others and loving the unsaved as a 'service of worship'.

Christ makes this aspect of worship the emphasis in Matthew 25 as he preaches on "that which we DO for the least of these, my brethren" and how these acts of worship have eternal consequences. 

Again, James speaks of these acts as the evidence of a living faith, the proof that there is a vital connection with Christ. He says pure religion is to care for the widows and the orphans.

So I would answer, "Worship that is pleasing to God are the physical acts of mercy that we do as a spiritul service of worhip through Christss spirit for the glory of the Father.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 11, 2004)

[quote:5a6d9cbbaf="4ndr3w"]
But the LORD said to Samuel, "Do not look at his appearance or at the height of his stature, because I have rejected him; for God sees not as man sees, [b:5a6d9cbbaf]for man looks at the outward appearance, but the LORD looks at the heart.[/b:5a6d9cbbaf]" 
(1 Samuel 16:7 NASB)

I believe a good place to start is in the very heart of a man. Understanding and remembering who God is and His sovereignty allows us to be humble before him. God is pleased with a broken and contrite heart. [Psa 51:17] In contrast, when we are just mouthing words, honoring God with our lips only, do we not show contempt? [/quote:5a6d9cbbaf]

Andrew,
Thanks for your insights.

Your starting point is what I'm concerned with. I've mentioned before that I feel very at home attending a reformed congregational church not too far from where we live. Its very different from what I've seen in other churches I've visited and what I'm accustomed to in the churches I've been a member of over the years. What strikes me most I guess is how little focus there is on the people who lead the service and how our attention is drawn toward God. I don't mean this as a negative against any of the other churches, but just as a comment about the good that I see in the congregational church.

Anyway, I enjoy the structure of the service because it follows the regulative principle as I understand it. Its simple and very much centered on the scriptures. With all the distractions removed and feeling much more free to worship, I've been looking at my heart and desiring that my worship would bring glory to God and would please Him. 

Unfortunately (or fortunately), when I look at my heart I deplore what I see. You mentioned a broken and contrite heart. Its interesting 'cause that seems to be the natural result of my desire to please God during worship. My sin can prevent me from worshipping God properly, but my righteousness is as filthy rags that I know doesn't please God.

I guess it boils down to what's often prayed at the beginning of the service - words to this affect - "Lord, we come into your presence to worship you, not through any righteousness of our own, but solely upon the merits of Jesus Christ" Its "funny" how words that we've heard many times before can take on new meaning.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 11, 2004)

Worship is pleasing to God in the same manner as other good works. It must be done in accordance with His commands, performed in true faith, and pursued for God's glory.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 11, 2004)

[quote:079ec76f0d="Bob"]I have been impressed lately with Paul's words from Romans 12 where he speaks of our "spiritual service of worship". This is the everyday building up of the elect, and showing mercy to both the saved and unsaved. Loving Christ in others and loving the unsaved as a 'service of worship'.[/quote:079ec76f0d]
I'm glad you shared that verse as I'm sure it'll be very helpful. I'm looking forward to considering that verse a little more closely when time allows. Your translation (ESV?) of the verse brings out the idea of worship which I didn't see in the translation that I usually use (KJV). My version reads "...which is your reasonable service." The idea is there, but the ESV seems to highlight it more.

[quote:079ec76f0d="Bob"]So I would answer, "Worship that is pleasing to God are the physical acts of mercy that we do as a spiritul service of worship through Christs spirit for the glory of the Father[/quote:079ec76f0d]
That seems to go hand-in-hand with another verse I've been thinking about from the old testament. 

Hos 6:6 For I desired mercy, and not sacrifice; and the knowledge of God more than burnt offerings.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 11, 2004)

> Worship is pleasing to God in the same manner as other good works. It must be done in accordance with His commands, performed in true faith, and pursued for God's glory.


You hit the nail on the head. "Pursued for God's glory" is another phrase that I've heard so many times before, but lately thrills me more. Its definitely something to strive for.

[Edited on 21-10-2004 by blhowes]


----------

